
Operation Ranch Hand - toxickg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Ranch_Hand
======
Synaesthesia
Really disgusting, using defoliants on crops. It’s chemical warfare.

~~~
mattbierner
I agree, but are chemical or biological agents that target livestock or crops
actually categorized as chemical or biological weapons under existing
conventions? Where do they draw the line?

~~~
Synaesthesia
Well if you look at the effects that were caused in Vietnam in the population,
definitely.

I don’t know what the international law says. I think it’s legal. I know
Israel sprayed defoiliants in Gaza recently.

